# MX Leader TT frame delivered



## CLudlow (Sep 27, 2005)

Well got the shipment from Germany today it was a bright red MX Leader TT frame and fork with a Campagnolo Shamal front wheel. The seller even included 3 Michelin tires for the wheel. There are a couple paint chips but they have been color matched and touched up. Overall very clean and looks pretty close to new!  Also came with Dura-Ace headset and bottom bracket. Measurements are: seat tube c-c: 57.5cm top tube c-c 58cm and head tube: 11cm. A sloping top tube as you can see from the pics. Now comes the fun part, finding the parts to build it up!


----------



## wasfast (Feb 3, 2004)

Is there something specific about the geometry that makes it a TT machine? From a quick look, seems to be a standard road frame.....


----------



## cannibal (Dec 3, 2004)

*beautiful bike*



wasfast said:


> Is there something specific about the geometry that makes it a TT machine? From a quick look, seems to be a standard road frame.....


I'm no guru, but my E.Merckx time trial machine (different size and material) has a significant shorter top tube, not sloping, compared to the seat tube length, and short chain stays. Maybe, my seat tube angle is a tad steeper. Your prize slopes down, correct?... difficult to ascertain due to photo angles. Nontheless, a stunning bike!


----------



## CLudlow (Sep 27, 2005)

And Cannibal, the bottom bracket lug work pic is for you..


----------



## CLudlow (Sep 27, 2005)

Yes, top tube slopes down. When looking at the earlier Merckx TT frames (the 7 Eleven team time trial) they were down sloping as well. Heck, if I can put normal road bike build on it I'm doing just fine. It was sold to me as a "time geometry" - converted from german and it looks old school TT to me. I'll drop an email to Merckx.be to check the number on the bottom bracket to try to find out more history of the frame but for now, I'm happy with it. Even if it works out that it doesn't fit I'm sure I could get my money out of it, don't you think Cannibal?


----------



## cannibal (Dec 3, 2004)

CLudlow said:


> And Cannibal, the bottom bracket lug work pic is for you..


and you know I appreciate it, a work of art. Although the Mx Leader is a heavy frame and fork, I have never seen its equal in terms of unique steel tube shapes. Caveat: middle of top tube is extremely thin and prone to dents, especially if you're as graceful as a newborn calf, like myself.


----------



## cannibal (Dec 3, 2004)

IMHO, Merckx frames are priceless, but I'm biased.


----------



## jroden (Jun 15, 2004)

That's an interesting rig, it looks like pre-aero bars geometry, with a lot of space between the seat tube and rear tire, suggesting a laid back seat tube and long chainstays? Were those sold to the public? Those are supposed to be pretty fast wheels, too.


----------



## cannibal (Dec 3, 2004)

jroden said:


> That's an interesting rig, it looks like pre-aero bars geometry, with a lot of space between the seat tube and rear tire, suggesting a laid back seat tube and long chainstays?
> 
> I agree and there should be a couple of dropout screws that can slightly shorten up the seat tube and rear tire space.


----------



## CLudlow (Sep 27, 2005)

Yes there are drop-out screws that seem a bit longer than the ones on my other Merckx bike (Corsa Extra). I think it is a pre aero bar frame now that you mention it. It looks quite similar to the 7 Eleven team trial frames in terms of geometry. When I find out more from the factory (I hope they respond to me) I'll post it here. Chain stay length is about 41.5cm c-c. 

add: and yes thats an Open Pro on there just so I could see what it looks like with both wheels. I know, not correct


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

Bike looks sweet! congratulations. Now you need this







Fork stickers.


----------

